# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Как бросить вызов этому миру?

## слово

Предлагаю Свободу в Духе и Истине. 
Нужны желающие Её познать. 
Приглашаю всех, кто не считает себя рабом матрицы страха.

----------


## теремок

Самоубийство-это прекрасное божественное творение?

----------


## слово

> Самоубийство-это прекрасное божественное творение?


 Нет. Это - творение сатаны. 
Какой дух управляет нашими душами?
Александр Кузнецов Профи (506), Вопрос открыт 1 минуту назад
Я предлагаю построить на планете Царство Божье. 
Вы это отвергаете по умолчанию. 
Кто правит миром, через уловленные Души?

----------


## Aare

Слово, тебе бы к психиатру обратиться. Проанализируй непредвзято свои посты. Ты пророк, причём самый дерьмовый пророк-неудачник, которых видело человечество. Ты болтаешь какую-то шизофазию. И криво копипастишь надёрганные без контекста цитатки. Ты совершенно дезадаптивен в обществе и асоциален. Сходи, может легче станет. А если нет, так расскажешь психиатру про единое поле безусловной любви. Его уши по-любому истосковались по духовным наставлениям, и он может примкнуть к твой пастве.

----------


## слово

> Слово, тебе бы к психиатру обратиться. Проанализируй непредвзято свои посты. Ты пророк, причём самый дерьмовый пророк-неудачник, которых видело человечество. Ты болтаешь какую-то шизофазию. И криво копипастишь надёрганные без контекста цитатки. Ты совершенно дезадаптивен в обществе и асоциален. Сходи, может легче станет. А если нет, так расскажешь психиатру про единое поле безусловной любви. Его уши по-любому истосковались по духовным наставлениям, и он может примкнуть к твой пастве.


 С Татьяной решили проблему?

----------


## Aare

> С Татьяной решили проблему?


 Какой ты умелец перевести разговор) Если тебя интересует этот вопрос, напиши мне в личку. Если нет, то лучше про квантовой поле рассказывай

----------


## теремок

Тогда о какой свободе и истине может идти речь?

----------


## Traumerei

> предлагаю построить на планете Царство Божье.


 основание/ методы/ план работы в студию

----------


## слово

> Тогда о какой свободе и истине может идти речь?


 О свободе от всего человеческого мироописания.

----------


## слово

> Какой ты умелец перевести разговор) Если тебя интересует этот вопрос, напиши мне в личку. Если нет, то лучше про квантовой поле рассказывай


 Если бы вы имели веру в Истинного Бога, мы могли бы на сайте помолиться и решить все проблемы. 
Как при Иисусе раньше. 
Только, теперь есть интернет, и каждый может лично на себе познать эту силу - ИАЯИОЭ. 
Бытие начинается с сознания, буквально на несколько мгновений раньше.....
Но, существуют они только в двойственности.

----------


## теремок

Чтобы верить в истинного бога,надо его знать,а когда ты его знаешь,ты в него уже не веришь=бога с тобой уже нет и никогда не будет=ты остаешься Один...=живая вера-мертвая вера=ни живой ни мёртвый=САМОУБИЙСТВО...

----------


## change

> Слово, тебе бы к психиатру обратиться. Проанализируй непредвзято свои посты. Ты пророк, причём самый дерьмовый пророк-неудачник, которых видело человечество. Ты болтаешь какую-то шизофазию. И криво копипастишь надёрганные без контекста цитатки. Ты совершенно дезадаптивен в обществе и асоциален. Сходи, может легче станет. А если нет, так расскажешь психиатру про единое поле безусловной любви. Его уши по-любому истосковались по духовным наставлениям, и он может примкнуть к твой пастве.


 Свой опыт небось рассказываешь философ-неудачник? Психиатры не помогли?

----------


## change

> Какой ты умелец перевести разговор) Если тебя интересует этот вопрос, напиши мне в личку. Если нет, то лучше про квантовой поле рассказывай


 Это наоборот ты ой какой умелец уйти от разговора по теме и все перевести в никуда. Психоаналитик твой в отпуске что ли? Некому высказаться, да?

----------


## change

> Чтобы верить в истинного бога,надо его знать,а когда ты его знаешь,ты в него уже не веришь=бога с тобой уже нет и никогда не будет=ты остаешься Один...=живая вера-мертвая вера=ни живой ни мёртвый=САМОУБИЙСТВО...


 Почему же ты тогда до сих пор жива в таком случае, милая?

----------


## change

Aare, прежде чем болтать что-то о какой-то шизофазии тебе действительно следовало бы непредвзято проанализировать все посты и не только мёртвым умом, но и сердцем... Если оно в тебе ещё осталось...

----------


## change

Aare, а к чему ведут это общество, социум и горе-психиатры, которые не знают, что и как они лечат, учёный ты наш? К тому, что с каждым годом всё больше возрастает количество желающих покончить с собой? Вижу анализировать ты совсем не умеешь...

----------


## change

Вам человек реально в этой теме предлагает напредвзято посмотреть на ситуацию в социуме и постараться её решить, а вы...

----------


## change

Словами он видите ли для них говорит слишком предвзятыми...

----------


## change

Эх вы...

----------


## change

Неужели ни в ком ничего не проснётся?  Ребята-ребята...  Оглянитесь вокруг. Вас всё устраивает? Вы что слепы? Вас что вполне устраивает, что вы составляете контингент подобного форума?

----------


## change

В вас что уже совсем весь разум заснул?

----------


## change

Эх вы...

----------


## Aare

Слово, у тебя, похоже, последователь

----------


## change

> Слово, у тебя, похоже, последователь


 А у тебя похоже ещё один лишний ненужный комментарий...

----------


## Aare

> А у тебя похоже ещё один лишний ненужный комментарий...


 Какую мысль ты хотел донести до людей и лично до меня, когда в этой теме писал?

----------


## теремок

Жизнь и Смерть есть Единый Целый Организм.Всё, что Пишется о Смертии при Жизни,Уже Обитает в Самой Жизни...
=Смерть есть в жизни,а жизнь есть в смерти...=
ЕДИНЫЙ НЕДЕЛИМЫЙ ЦЕЛЫЙ ОРГАНИЗМ...=Живой Организм...
Мертвая Жизнь+Мертвая Смерть=Мёртвый Организм...
Живой Организм+Мёртвый Организм=Дальше Мёртвой и Живой Смертии...
Создатель-Одиночество-Шизофрения-Бог-Мертвая Жизнь+Мертвая Смерть-Живая Жизнь+Живая Смерть...-Планета Земля...

----------


## теремок

Потому что я есть такой же живой человек,потому что я живая,потому что у меня есть жизнь живая.Живой обычный человек и тоже живу на планете Земля.Потому что есть некоторые дела при жизни...И моё самоубийство-будет живым самоубийством,если во мне останется только одно живое существо...

----------


## теремок

Все люди составляют контингент подобного форума.ВСЕ.Просто они пока ничего не знают.

----------


## change

> Какую мысль ты хотел донести до людей и лично до меня, когда в этой теме писал?


 Ты глух и слеп - ты ничего не услышишь и не увидишь... Антихрист с числом сообщений 666...

----------


## change

Aare, что ты хотел донести своим оффтопом в этой теме кроме выливания своего маразма?

----------


## Aare

Change
Для начала, заканчивай флейм. Если тебе вдруг захотелось поговорить со мной, то сначала вспомни о таких понятиях как вежливость и такт.
Кроме того, я девушка.
И наконец, формулируй мысли человеческим языком. Я не понимаю, что ты от меня хочешь.

----------


## change

> Change
> Для начала, заканчивай флейм. Если тебе вдруг захотелось поговорить со мной, то сначала вспомни о таких понятиях как вежливость и такт.
> Кроме того, я девушка.
> И наконец, формулируй мысли человеческим языком. Я не понимаю, что ты от меня хочешь.


 Я ко всем одинаково отношусь в независимости от половой принадлежности. То что ты так называемая девушка, дорогая ты моя, не даёт тебе права оскорблять людей. Про флейм и такт она уже вдруг вспомнила, бесстыдница... Перечти своё первое сообщение в этой теме, тактильщица. Ты мне так и не ответила на вопрос. Какой смысл твоих оффтопных сообщений в данной теме? Я от тебя ничего не хочу - лишь ставлю твою глупость на место. И действую как раз-таки исключительно в рамках заданной темы автора. Бросить вызов невежеству этого мира в лице таких его представителей как ты. ( специально для непонятливых) ( девушек)

----------


## Aare

Ты и есть Слово что ли? Мультиаккаунты плодишь?
А что я сказала такого в этой теме кроме правды? Грубо, конечно, получилось. Но а как ещё разговаривать с человеком, который решил, что он пророк и пишет просто бессмысленный флуд? Ему в самом деле или антипсихотики нужны, или он просто дурак, уж прости.

----------


## теремок

> Ты и есть Слово что ли? Мультиаккаунты плодишь?
> А что я сказала такого в этой теме кроме правды? Грубо, конечно, получилось. Но а как ещё разговаривать с человеком, который решил, что он пророк и пишет просто бессмысленный флуд? Ему в самом деле или антипсихотики нужны, или он просто дурак, уж прости.


 Всё у него хорошо,просто он не до конца развит,т.е. в нём нет всего сразу,поэтому односторонен и многое не понимает.Но это хорошо,ибо значит,что он сам есть и он живой.В общем,отчасти,он праведен.

----------


## change

> Ты и есть Слово что ли? Мультиаккаунты плодишь?
> А что я сказала такого в этой теме кроме правды? Грубо, конечно, получилось. Но а как ещё разговаривать с человеком, который решил, что он пророк и пишет просто бессмысленный флуд? Ему в самом деле или антипсихотики нужны, или он просто дурак, уж прости.


 Нет. Я не слово. Ты сказала неправду, дорогая моя. Этот человек пишет не бессмысленный флуд. " Имеющий уши да услышит" как было сказано... " Не судите и не судимы будите" как ещё сказано было... Этот человек не дурак. Дурачество вешать ярлыки на людей. Есть такое правило: " если ты чего-то не понимаешь - это не значит, что это бред - это лишь значит, что ты чего-то не понимаешь... "  Глубже смотреть надо, дорогие. И на чувства ориентируйтесь, а не на свой матричный ум.

----------


## change

> Всё у него хорошо,просто он не до конца развит,т.е. в нём нет всего сразу,поэтому односторонен и многое не понимает.Но это хорошо,ибо значит,что он сам есть и он живой.В общем,отчасти,он праведен.


 Вижу у нас тут появился духовный доктор, ставящий духовные диагнозы)

----------


## change

> Жизнь и Смерть есть Единый Целый Организм.Всё, что Пишется о Смертии при Жизни,Уже Обитает в Самой Жизни...
> =Смерть есть в жизни,а жизнь есть в смерти...=
> ЕДИНЫЙ НЕДЕЛИМЫЙ ЦЕЛЫЙ ОРГАНИЗМ...=Живой Организм...
> Мертвая Жизнь+Мертвая Смерть=Мёртвый Организм...
> Живой Организм+Мёртвый Организм=Дальше Мёртвой и Живой Смертии...
> 
> 
> Создатель-Одиночество-Шизофрения-Бог-Мертвая Жизнь+Мертвая Смерть-Живая Жизнь+Живая Смерть...-Планета Земля...


 Это конечно ересь из ересей. Есть только Жизнь. Смерть - иллюзия.

----------


## change

> Все люди составляют контингент подобного форума.ВСЕ.Просто они пока ничего не знают.


 Не все. Так называемая смерть происходит лишь тогда, когда что-то не устраивает Божественность.

----------


## change

> Потому что я есть такой же живой человек,потому что я живая,потому что у меня есть жизнь живая.Живой обычный человек и тоже живу на планете Земля.Потому что есть некоторые дела при жизни...И моё самоубийство-будет живым самоубийством,если во мне останется только одно живое существо...


 Живых самоубийств не бывает. Как и мёртвых жизней, живых смертей. Это шизофрения....

----------


## change

Теремок, лечиться будешь?

----------


## теремок

> Теремок, лечиться будешь?


 Где?
С кем?
От чего?
Почему?
Зачем?
От кого?

----------


## change

> Где?
> С кем?
> От чего?
> Почему?
> Зачем?
> От кого?


 Здесь.
"Доктором" буду я.
От шизофрении.
Есть желание тебя вылечить.
Чтобы ты стала здоровой.
Это уже шизофрения...

----------


## change

Ну что лечиться будешь, теремок?

----------


## теремок

> Ну что лечиться будешь, теремок?


 У меня нет шизофрении.
Почему решил так?
Хорошо.
А как будет без шизофрении?

----------


## теремок

Я умру?

----------


## теремок

Правда что ли шизофрения?
А что будет дальше?
А почему шизофрения?

----------


## change

> У меня нет шизофрении.
> Почему решил так?


 Раздробленность твоих ответов уже говорит о оной, милая)

----------


## change

> Я умру?


 Нет. Не умрёшь. Возможно только как личность.

----------


## change

Ну что? Лечиться будешь7

----------


## теремок

> Раздробленность твоих ответов уже говорит о оной, милая)


 Это не шизофреническая раздробленность ответов,при которой всё смешивается в кучу.Это просто переживание разных живых существ в одном организме,проживание и чувствования ещё каких-то миров и живых направлений...Просто в одном человеке...есть ОДИН,сам человек (как и все люди),и есть ВТОРОЙ человек,который заключает в себя ...всех остальных и всё остальное...
Вот поэтому у меня нет однозначных ответов...А точнее,один ответ есть,но...отвечая только от одного лица,ответ будет неточным,ибо есть ещё и другое с другим...
Вот.
А шизофрения-это когда человек теряется в одном только,в этом "реальном" мире.А я же живу и здесь с вами вместе.Вот...Просто в человеке много Всего.В каждом человеке много Всего.Просто не каждый это Чувствует и Находит.

----------


## теремок

Шизофрения-это когда ТЕБЯ САМОГО НЕТ,а я есть и живу вместе со всеми,так же как и все.

----------


## теремок

> Нет. Не умрёшь. Возможно только как личность.


 Это как?

----------


## теремок

А почему такое случается с человеком?

----------


## теремок

А как сделать,чтобы этого не происходило?

----------


## change

> Это не шизофреническая раздробленность ответов,при которой всё смешивается в кучу.Это просто переживание разных живых существ в одном организме,проживание и чувствования ещё каких-то миров и живых направлений...Просто в одном человеке...есть ОДИН,сам человек (как и все люди),и есть ВТОРОЙ человек,который заключает в себя ...всех остальных и всё остальное...
> Вот поэтому у меня нет однозначных ответов...А точнее,один ответ есть,но...отвечая только от одного лица,ответ будет неточным,ибо есть ещё и другое с другим...
> Вот.
> А шизофрения-это когда человек теряется в одном только,в этом "реальном" мире.А я же живу и здесь с вами вместе.Вот...Просто в человеке много Всего.В каждом человеке много Всего.Просто не каждый это Чувствует и Находит.


 Нет. Шизофрения - это когда человек теряется уже не в этом мире... У тебя всё опять в кучу намешано, дорогая.

Вот этого твоего человечка такого же как все я предлагаю и убить. Готова к этому?

----------


## change

> А почему такое случается с человеком?


 Что случается?

----------


## change

> Это как?


 Увидишь.

----------


## change

> Шизофрения-это когда ТЕБЯ САМОГО НЕТ,а я есть и живу вместе со всеми,так же как и все.


 Нет Шизофрения - это когда ты есть и когда ты не один...Как ты)

----------


## change

Ну что готова расстаться с "собой"?

----------


## change

Шизофрения - это именно расщепление. Когда тебя два. У тебя нет целостного изложения своих мыслей.
Пишешь сумбурно, раздробленно, невпопад. По всей видимости ещё и истерия присутствует...

----------


## change

Ну что лечиться будем, пациент?

----------


## change

Выздоровеешь - обещаю.

----------


## теремок

> Нет Шизофрения - это когда ты есть и когда ты не один...Как ты)


 Правда что ли?
Кошмар.

----------


## теремок

Нет,истерии нет.

----------


## теремок

[QUOTE=change;165177]Ну что готова расстаться с "собой"?[/QUOTE
Как это?

----------


## теремок

Читайте внимательное,что я написала,ибо что-то не то пишите.Я понимаю что вы пишите,очень хорошо-прехорошо понимаю.Я бы тоже так подумала бы/решила со стороны-это в случае,если бы я совсем не знала человека.А я себя очень хорошо знаю.И,если я понимаю вас,-это ещё один показатель НЕ ШИЗОФРЕНИИ,ибо "больной" шизофреник не понимает что ему говорят,а я понимаю.Отчасти вы,конечно,правы.Но я то знаю про себя больше и дальше,понимаете?

----------


## теремок

> Ну что лечиться будем, пациент?


 Как лечиться,например?
Кончайте меня так называть.Сам вы пациент.

----------


## теремок

А так если,в верхней жизни,то если бы появился пациент,-его бы ,сразу же не стало.

----------


## change

> Правда что ли?
> Кошмар.


 Правда что ли кошмар? Или в шутку?

----------


## change

[QUOTE=теремок;165189]


> Ну что готова расстаться с "собой"?[/QUOTE
> Как это?


 Увидишь.

----------


## change

> А так если,в верхней жизни,то если бы появился пациент,-его бы ,сразу же не стало.


 Опять началось...

----------


## теремок

Ну что так?
Рассказывайте:как жить-быть и что делать?

----------


## теремок

[QUOTE=change;165194]


> Увидишь.


 Жду.
Мне вообще очень полезно послушать разных людей.И поразговаривать с разными людьми.

----------


## теремок

> Ну что готова расстаться с "собой"?


 Например?

----------


## теремок

> Опять началось...


 Что "опять началось"?О чём это вы?
Ответьте-тогда я буду лучше верить в ваши слова.Тогда получится,что мы совпадаем.

----------


## теремок

> Ну что лечиться будем, пациент?


 Куда пропали?

----------


## теремок

_Куда пропали?_

----------

